# Halloween anyone?



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2008)

This year I'm going to wrap myself in toilet paper, pin dollar bills on myself, and come out singing "Wheel of Fortune". Anyone else got ideas for this crazy night? Looking forward to some Spooky Q costumes.


----------



## coyote (Oct 7, 2008)

Richoso,

We put a fire pit out front of the shack. have plenty adult beverages on hand.. and a cauldron full of coyote dropping..lol.. I hide my coyote caller in the bush and use the remote to scare the bejesus out of any one walking by it..we have had so much fun doing that. we normaly have friends over for grilled goodied before the event starts. with adult beverages flowing freely..enjoy your self..


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 7, 2008)

Halloween this year in Michigan could be a little tough.


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to get all "dolled" up... rubber scarey mask..big ole bloody knife and stuff my shirt and pantslegs with straw and just sit on the front porch real still-like...and then when kids came up... LOL!  Made too many cry tho... Sigh.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 7, 2008)

We used to do all the neat stuff but anymore its just sit on the porch and hand out the candy to the 500-750 kids that come thru. Seems we are one of those neighborhoods they truck the kids to we have averaged that many kids for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## mrsb (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that is insane.  Fortunately I am not in a neighborhood they do that.  We always go to my parents (all the kids with all the grandkids) and have chili, dogs and mac & cheese and then take all the kids out to trick or treat.  We get to see the folks we grew up with and their kids.  Kind of like a big reunion.  I haven't dressed up in years, but if you ask my DH he'll tell you I make a pretty good wicked witch!


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL!   It's the Maxwell House coffee lady!  Forgot her name..I remember being soo scared watching that movie as a kid. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm, last year I went as a lightning bug. Had a nice little outfit complete with wings....and one of those battery operated "touch" lights super glued to my hind end that lit up every time I gave it a whack.


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

Hahahahaha!  Perfect!  :{)


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Had a great time......


----------



## doctor phreak (Oct 7, 2008)

well have fun everyone...me myself will be working mandatory inventory....my kids and wife will have to do it on their own this year....wife not happy with my job because of this ....


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

Yanno... no one right now in this country should be too upset with having a job. No hijack intended. Don't reply to this...start a thread if you must.

I Do love Halloween tho!


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 7, 2008)

I never realized the WW of the W was also the Maxwell House coffee lady but is sure was. Was it Edith? The flying monkeys scared the Bejesus out me as a young lad.


----------



## solar (Oct 7, 2008)

I've learned the last few years to buy candy that I don't like, this way I don't eat it. I get about 50 to 100 kids depending on the weather and the day it's held on, I'm expecting quite a few this year. I always get a couple of highschool kids with no costume on. When I ask them what they're dressed as they always come back with a answer like, "I'm a student, or I'm a old man dressed as a kid". My answer normally is, "you look like a giant ******* to me". Then I have the water hose handy if they decide to retaliate later with TP or eggs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I love halloween!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Oct 7, 2008)

No dress up here. But will carve out a few pumpkins.


----------



## pitrow (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## 1894 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:
      Originally Posted by *cowgirl* 


 
_Hmmm, last year I went as a lightning bug. Had a nice little outfit complete with wings....and one of those battery operated "touch" lights super glued to my hind end that lit up every time I gave it a whack. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_







What he said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





        __________________


----------



## 1894 (Oct 7, 2008)

We only get a few kids if any here , but an idea for you folks with more traffic


----------



## doctor phreak (Oct 7, 2008)

yea i here ya but u don't know my wife....i work for a company that really doesn't apperciate their employees..so to her they can go to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




she just wants me to spend time with the family.....like pretty much everyone else will that night....oh well need a job.....and i really love HALLOWEEN.....my fav holiday of the year.....


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Mike and Phil, I will let you borrow my costume...you can take photos first hand.


----------



## pitrow (Oct 7, 2008)

lol... tempting, but I don't think I'd look as good in it!


----------



## douglaslizard (Oct 7, 2008)

heres an idea


----------



## shawnr5 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be out on the driveway with a table set up to hand out candy. I'm bringing my Oklahoma Joe's vertical roaster out with me and will have a torso in it and a leg on the grill over the firebox. I'll run either my GOSM or MES behind it smoking some ribs. A plate of ribs, a plate of bones and a big bloody knife should complete the scene. My wife didn't think too much of my plan, but has warmed up to it (my thermometer says she's at 165 degrees, time to foil.)


----------



## crockadale (Oct 8, 2008)

15 to 20 Harleys in the front yard, loud music, smokert going and lots adult beverages. Wa-la no kids, no need for candy.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey...can I ride down, sounds like my idea of Halloween!! 21 Harleys!


----------



## irish (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahahaha...


----------



## daboys (Oct 8, 2008)

Make that 22. I'm up for a road trip!


----------



## slickrat (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## dingle (Oct 8, 2008)

My wife and I used to be the scrooges of Halloween. We would shut the lights off and head to the bar. That was until little Taylor came along. Now she likes mom and dad to get dressed up with her and trick-or-treat. 
[/img]
This was last year. This year she wants to be Scooby-doo and me and the wife are gonna be Fred and Daphnie.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 8, 2008)

live so far out ain't had a kid (cept a neighbor kid) and he rides up on a horse for prolly 12 years - will prolly get a nice fire going in the backyard pit and enjoy the nite with a few drinks. oh and make pumpkin seeds.


----------



## dirtman775 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here we have snow white and the poison apple...."2007" will update for this year's festivitie's. btw......that's mamma, nuf said :-)


----------

